# kitten pooling



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The kittens are now 4 and 5 weeks and mums have just started to kitten pool,Its very sweet.

You will want pics wont you!! will try and take some at some point


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> *You will want pics wont you!! *will try and take some at some point


YES!! :yesnod::yesnod::001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how did you guess?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks very cute a little black kitten suckling from a cp mum


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It looks very cute a little black kitten suckling from a cp mum


we wouldn't know because we haven't seen it


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It looks very cute a little black kitten suckling from a cp mum


Well, I am trying to imagine it...................nope, can't, need pics!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats a silly question, of course we need photo's. like now please. xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

We should have guessed WLBSH would want us to leave it up to the imagination


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol ok need to find some batterys for cam like gold dust in this house.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wasn't no pooling going on as such but you get the idea kittens everywhere


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Swooooonnnn!!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awwww, deffo now got my cute fix for the day... or week  

Are you sure you don't need some help? I'm only a short jaunt away.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Awwww, deffo now got my cute fix for the day... or week
> 
> Are you sure you don't need some help? I'm only a short jaunt away.


help always welcome tt :ihih:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww they are just simply gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous !!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I want them all !!!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwww ... :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

They're so beautiful!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx everyone glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

What exactly is kitten pooling? X


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Awwwwwww so cute, :001_wub: they're growing so fast


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's where mums share their litters so that one can have a break.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> It's where mums share their litters so that one can have a break.


Yes carly however there is no break here they both seem to feed the same amount of kittens as they have,peaches only has two lactating nipples as she only 2 kittens but I have seen her feeding a cp which is not hers.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> What exactly is kitten pooling? X


Mother cats sharing kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How sweet :001_wub:
I know there are two trains of thought on kitten pooling but it's lovely to see mums so relaxed with each other's kittens.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> How sweet :001_wub:
> I know there are two trains of thought on kitten pooling but it's lovely to see mums so relaxed with each other's kittens.


I hear you lyn .

Just so everyone knows both mums are healthy and we don't have anything going on virus wise so its all A-ok


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

WLBSH ...... Busy , busy oop North atm .... but just popped in to say 

I spy with my little eye :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

my little Lyla .... xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah, I thought it must mean something more than double cuteness with two litters in one basket.  that's very cool that they look after each others kittens like lions.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> WLBSH ...... Busy , busy oop North atm .... but just popped in to say
> 
> I spy with my little eye :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> my little Lyla .... xx


Oh my what a sweet name..whay did the OH say


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Not exactly kitten pooling related (well ok not at all) but i completely love how Sweep in that last picture is starting a little play fight with Sooty. So cute!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol I hadn't noticed you should some of the wrestling matches when the variant are involved its not fair on the shorthairs they have lots of fluff to protect them


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol I hadn't noticed you should some of the wrestling matches when the variant are involved its not fair on the shorthairs they have lots of fluff to protect them


I hope sapphire is sticking up for herself, she will have to Girl up around Rubes


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I hope sapphire is sticking up for herself, she will have to Girl up around Rubes


She is the gannet likes her grub I think she keeps out of the rough and tumble but that could all change.x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I hope sapphire is sticking up for herself, she will have to Girl up around Rubes


how spooky i have a a Ruby (rubes) too


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> She is the gannet likes her grub I think she keeps out of the rough and tumble but that could all change.x


The little piggy ... Well am pleased she is eating well, she can be beauty queen no 2 ... As Rosie has first prize for being a lady lol ... They broke the mould when ruby was born ... No fear that one lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> how spooky i have a a Ruby (rubes) too


Bet she is not as mental as mine ... That girl never gives up lol ... But I love her


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And her name suits her eyes.nice eyes!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> And her name suits her eyes.nice eyes!


That's why OH picked sapphire because of her eyes ... So I will have two gem stones ... I can see a name thing going on here ... Wot will the next girl be called lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> That's why OH picked sapphire because of her eyes ... So I will have two gem stones ... I can see a name thing going on here ... Wot will the next girl be called lol


..amber??


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ..amber??


I like ... Lots ... Defo one for the memory bank ...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

L I L A = Letters taken from your Prefix 

L I L A = Letters from Lilac 

And Lyla = One of my favourite Oasis songs 

I do like to put a bit of thought into it lol 

And nope i have'nt told him yet 

Will do when i go back down to Somerset on Friday .... x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous photos, good girls sharing the task


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I got the proof guys


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very sweet.

Have you got something over the baby gate?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Very sweet.
> 
> Have you got something over the baby gate?


Yes sc's its clear plastic to stop them escaping


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

..and a bit of Perspex at the bottom for strength.In each corner of the plastic iv ftted ground sheet rings so that the plastic could be ty wrapped to the gate as glue wasn't working


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Great idea, thanks


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Those kittens are absolutely gorgeous, I love the little white one.:001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Those kittens are absolutely gorgeous, I love the little white one.:001_wub:


Shes a lilac bi point biting mums foot,shes going to live with tincan


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A nd the 1 feeding by mums elbow is cosmills baby


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

QUOTE=sharonbee;1062864278]Those kittens are absolutely gorgeous, I love the little white one.:001_wub:[/QUOTE].......

Hey Lyla :001_wub::001_wub:........

Beautiful is'nt she SB 

And her mum like me is saying "Mine" with her cat language .....

Overjoyed , i cannot wait for her to join myself and my two girls ....


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are so gorgeous  Tully always tries to feed everyone elses kittens. At the moment trying to keep her away from the older litter (who are 16 weeks) as she is so pregnant herself. 

Its lovely to see all your babies together and playing


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> They are so gorgeous  Tully always tries to feed everyone elses kittens. At the moment trying to keep her away from the older litter (who are 16 weeks) as she is so pregnant herself.
> 
> Its lovely to see all your babies together and playing


You would worry that kits feeding from a pregnant queen would set them off however iv found this not true from a human point of view,iv brestfed through all my pregnancys im 3 months pregnant now and still feeding my 1 year old and will do so until a month before baby is due its never set me off early.

I agree with you though at 16 week they must be trying their luck


----------

